# World Record Speckled Trout



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Someone was looking for the picture and I think that this is it.

TH


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

Weakfish.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

I dunno......magine it put up a pretty good fight, so probably a strong fish

Seriously, somethin don't look exactly "speckled trout" about it though. May just be that it's an older pic, I dunno.



REDKILR said:


> Weakfish.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea it's a Trout from the Indian River country in Florida if I remember right.

TH


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Somewhere just over 17-18 pounds right?

And thats Kenny holding her before he needed glasses.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Picture looks altered... Check out the tail.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Cool! Do you know about when the fish was caught? I can't say that I've ever seen a pic of it before. Just curious as to how long the records has stood.


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

The record is 17.7 so that could be it!

I sure hope he released it cause that is just wrong.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nah it's a real picture it was taken from a magazine in Florida, that's about all I can remember except for the fact that no, it wasn't released, lol.

TH


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

17lb. 7 oz. caught on 20 lb. line. Ft. Pierce Florida, USA. May 11, 1995 by Mr. Craig F. Carson. 

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

It looks like an orangemouth corvina to me.


Cg


----------



## spec (Oct 14, 2004)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Picture looks altered... Check out the tail.


lol...it only took 4 posts


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea there's always one.


TH


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Check out that rod he's holding. That thing is huge.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

With That Rod It Doesn't Seem Fair/


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*Trout?*

Calixtog nailed it. That is a corvina not a speckled trout. The article in Florida Sportsman Magazine did not include a picture. Speckled trout are just not that big of a deal there. The record fish was caught on a red/white zara spook, weighed, and then filleted and eaten. I will try to dig up that article and post it.

Mike

p.s. I could be wrong on the picture, but I know that it was caught on a topwater, and I can't imagine working a topwater with that surf rod.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*Corvina*

look similar?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Somethings not right!!!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

"look similar?"

To hard to tell with that elbow in the way :wink:


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Same tail, same secondary dorsal fin...

Yup, that's a good looking lady.:tongue:

Cg


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Would a Corvina and Weakfish be the same thing??? Either way it would be cool to catch one of those and bring it home and say, Hey dad!! Look at this huge Gulf Trout I caught!!!


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Here I am as a younger man with another one of those world record speckled trout or maybe orangemouth corvina.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> "look similar?"
> 
> To hard to tell with that elbow in the way :wink:


GREENIE FOR THAT ONE.. I had to clean the monitor.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Never seen a Corvina with spots on it and it's fin...find that article Mike...this one is from a long time ago, around 96 is when I got the picture.

TH


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I dug through all of my back issues of Florida Sportsman, but I could not find it. I will check with them to see if I can get a copy of the original article. I did find the world record fish mentioned in these two separtate articles.

_*Florida Sportsman*_
_The current world-record seatrout of 17.7 pounds fell victim to a noisy topwater plug worked along a mangrove shoreline in Fort Pierce in May, during the morning hours Anglers looking for a shot at some of the largest trout in Florida would do well to emulate that game plan._

*Florida Game & Fish*
_If you're looking for an 8-pound fish, don't venture out without a topwater plug tied onto at least one rod. Big trout are geared to ambush from below, and topwater plugs have a legendary ability to entice them. The current world record of 17.7 pounds was taken on a walking plug in May on the east coast of Florida._

It seems that these two blurbs confirm that the fish was caught on a topwater. In the original article, they said a woodpecker zara spook. I cannot imagine that the angler in your picture was working a topwater on that particular set-up.

I will update this post if I find out any additional information.

Mike


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

What about this one?

Got this in an email back in May of '06. Said it was 34" long, caught in Baffin.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Looks like 20 pounds to me Jeff, lol...

TH


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Do TPWD still stock Lake Calavaras with the Red Corvina ?
I used to catch quite a few there back in the 80's .


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I thought they were going to try to get them established on the coast.


HonkyFin said:


> Do TPWD still stock Lake Calavaras with the Red Corvina ?
> I used to catch quite a few there back in the 80's .


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> "look similar?"
> 
> To hard to tell with that elbow in the way :wink:


OMG!! I laughed so hard I started choking. Rocksy is looking at me kinda strange LOL. Later, Aubrey


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Dani California said:


> 17lb. 7 oz. caught on 20 lb. line. Ft. Pierce Florida, USA. May 11, 1995 by Mr. Craig F. Carson.
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


That confirms it....I'd venture to say that the picture shown was a bit older...maybe 1975.


----------



## tmcmahon (Feb 23, 2005)

Somethin about that picture just doesn't look too Floridaish to me for some reason....not being the skeptic...it just don't fit for me...'Specially with Jose the guide standin by and the archaeic gear, the stucco building and spanish tiles, cobblestone...The Aries Fleet sign in the window....


:spineyes: :spineyes: :cop: :slimer:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

mazatlan aries fleet , corvina

beach casting ugly stik surf rod, garc 7000 

river outlets


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Trouthunter,

You've got us with this stuff again! Shame shame!

You dirty dog. My google is wore out cause of you! LOL

I'd stand a better chance of the guy being Kenny before he needed glasses than it being the 17.7.

Biggie


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

man that thing looks almost just like a trout.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Biggie...



TH


----------

